# للبيع شقه مميزة 156م على طريق النصر بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 118123
للبيع شقه مميزة بالمنطقه الاولى بمدينه نصر مساحتها 156متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ كبير)
التشطيب (سوبر لوكس) ... ارضيات رخام + غرفه ارضيات باركيه
•	الدو الخامس ...4 اسانسير
المطلوب / 800 الف جنيه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

